

Localisf (a cafe in San Francisco) will accept Bitcoins through Coindega - coindega
https://www.coindega.com/

======
dan
Sweet, now I can buy my gyro and the NSA won't know my food preferences.

All joking aside, if Bitcoin transaction rates are lower for merchants than
traditional credit cards, I wonder if merchants will charge less (like they
used to when paying for things in cash), and whether the CC companies will try
to enforce price parity as in the past.

Actually, more importantly, merchants can now keep payments off the books for
tax purposes, right? Forget the 2.5% transaction fees, that's chump change
compared to a 35% savings of corporate income tax. Whoa.

~~~
coindega
For individuals that want to send and receive Bitcoins all of your points are
valid. But for public facing entities tax evasion could be harder with
Bitcoins because all transactions are in the Blockchain and real world
businesses will have to publish their Bitcoin Address for customers to use
which the IRS could easily find latter. In fact, Bitcoin might make tax
evasion harder for real world businesses.

